# What is this bed base called?



## Maysun

I have been searching in dictionaries and on google for some weeks now and still I can´t find the translation in English. In Dutch it is called a schotelbodem, and you can see it here: http://www.slaapadviezen.com/image/schotelbodem2.jpg

It is the newest type of bed base. Does anyone know what it is called in English?

BTW, what is the difference between a < A thread with  one question and a thread with two topics?  Proper and prohibited. >


----------



## surikata

Then it is a bed base.
A bed frame would an older design, a metal bedstead.
A bed base is an enclosed base perhaps with storage draws along one or both sides.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I think the Americans call it a _box spring_.

Who is this person called BTW you seem to be addressing in your post Maysun?


----------



## sanne78

Thomas Tompion said:


> Who is this person called BTW you seem to be addressing in your post Maysun?


 
BTW = By the way.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

sanne78 said:


> BTW = By the way.


By the way = By the way. 

BTW is the Black Theatre Workshop.


----------



## Maysun

Thanks for the replies so far.
It is no boxspring!

If anyone knows please tell me.


----------



## Suehil

I've done some searching and the only thing I could find was something called a 'pocket spring', but I don't think it was quite the same thing.  I think the scholtelbodem may not have reached the UK yet.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

I think suehil is right. This product is essentially made in China and I couldn't find an equivalent either. I did find 'disc spring system':

http://images.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=http://www.made-in-china.com/image/3f2j00kerTGRntIYcWM/Electric-Adjustable-Bed-Electric-Bed-Supplier-.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/comfortbedding/product-list/catalog-1.html&usg=__DruvxiG6bIsJMQ2RMduM2wXK4j0=&h=100&w=100&sz=29&hl=it&start=4&um=1&tbnid=jPGmPa6hYYrk5M:&tbnh=82&tbnw=82&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddisc%2Bspring%2Bsystem%2Bbed%26hl%3Dit%26um%3D1

BpB


----------

